
Google Ads Removes Search Terms for 28% of Paid Search Budgets - gmays
https://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/google-ads-removes-search-terms-for-28-percent-of-paid-search-budgets/
======
samuelma
People were already quite unhappy with Google since the ads performance,
especially since the start of the pandemic, was already subpar and the ROI was
very bad compared to other platforms. But, sure, why not upset them further..

